
Does computer science help you program? - robertgk
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2018/06/28/cs-and-programming/
======
AnimalMuppet
I think "computer science" is trying to be two things, and it needs to only be
one thing.

"Computer science" should be about the theory of programming. It should be a
department in the college of science, like, say, chemistry. "Software
engineering" should be a separate department in the college of engineering,
like chemical engineering.

And just as chemical engineers need to know a fair amount of chemistry, so
software engineers need to know a fair amount of computer science. But just as
a chemistry degree, by itself, does not really prepare one to be a chemical
engineer, so I fear that a computer science degree, by itself, does not really
prepare one to be a software engineer.

What is software engineering? It is efficiently creating, at scale, programs
that work. I don't thing computer science departments teach this well (if at
all). What's the largest program that someone ever has to deal with in a four
year CS degree? Probably writing a compiler, which might run to 10,000 lines.
I'd like to see a class where you have to add features to a 200,000-line
program. They'll learn that a 200,000-line program isn't just 20 times the
problems of a 10,000-line program - it has _new_ problems at that scale,
problems that are the domain of software engineering rather than CS.

I think, as programming is practiced in the world outside academia, software
engineering is at least as relevant as CS, and I think our CS programs are
doing an inadequate job of teaching it.

------
madeuptempacct
"I asked on Twitter yesterday how helpful people found computer science in
writing software."

should be corrected to:

"I asked [a bunch of nerds who read an uber nerd's Twitter ]on Twitter
yesterday how helpful people found computer science in writing software."

Let's be honest, you can get pretty far without even knowing O(n), what the
hell a linked list is, and how to implement your own hash table. It sure helps
to swing that big graph search DFS dick on Hacker News though.*

*For LoB applications

